# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Revisarán ley forestal en junio

## Bruno Cillóniz

En 2do Aniversario del MINAM, ministro Antonio Brack anunció: *REVISARÁN LEY FORESTAL EN JUNIO * Asimismo, informó sobre el proceso formalización de la minería informal en Madre de Dios   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Tras presentar la nueva Guía de Oficial de Áreas Naturales Protegidas del Perú, durante la celebración del 2do Aniversario del Ministerio del Ambiente (MINAM) el titular de dicho portafolio, Antonio Brack, informó que el proyecto de la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre se presentará la primera semana de junio ante la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros, para luego ser aprobada por el Congreso en el mismo mes. 
La ley forestal está lista. Se ha incluido todo lo que han planteado los indígenas, especialmente, lo que es el cambio de uso del suelo y conservar los predios agrarios en la selva, y muchos otros aspectos más, aseguró el ministro del Ambiente. 
Según Brack, la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre declara al Ministerio del Ambiente como la entidad estatal encargada de autorizar el cambio de uso del suelo en toda la Amazonía peruana. Es el MINAM el que va a dar la autorización para que se tumben bosques para otras actividades, y vamos a ser muy estrictos en esto, aseveró. 
Para el ministro Brack se trata de una ley forestal moderna con un enfoque económico y social en inversiones de proyectos de aprovechamiento del bosque. Lamentablemente en el Perú, como en muchas otras democracias, nunca están todos de acuerdo, y siempre personas con otra opinión, anotó. 
No obstante, para el experto internacional en temas de desarrollo, medio ambiente y cambio climático (Phd en Ecología en la Universidad de Pennsylvania) Gonzalo Castro de la Matta, el proyecto de ley debería estar acompañado por una política que facilite la creación de un mercado de tierras en la Amazonía. Este mercado debe basarse prioritariamente en los más de 5 millones de hectáreas ya deforestadas, a través de la titulación a los poseedores para que estos a su vez puedan venderlas o asociarse con inversionistas interesados en proyectos de reforestación o biocombustibles. (El Comercio 7/05/10)  *Proceso de formalización en Madre de Dios* 
El ministro Brack informó que el pasado 2 de mayo, junto con los ministros de Trabajo, de Energía y Minas, y el presidente del Organismo de Evaluación y Fiscalización del Ambiente (OEFA) instalaron las oficinas de la OEFA en la ciudad de Puerto Maldonado para la formalización de la minería en toda Madre de Dios. Hemos establecido un equipo técnico para la formalización, y al menos el 60% de los mineros informales están pensando en formalizarse. Lo del paro fue más una fanfarria. Mucho ruido y pocas nueces, concluyó. 
Según Paola Ferreyros, representante del área de Comunicaciones del MINAM, la OEFA empezará el proceso de formalización de la minería en Madre de Dios con 5 asociaciones de mineros artesanales. 
En la actualidad, la Federación Minera de Madre de Dios (FEDEMIN) filial de la Federación Nacional de Mineros Artesanales del Perú (FENAMARPE) es la asociación minera más importante de la región.   *DATOS:*   
  El proyecto de Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre se encuentra en la página web del Ministerio de Economía (MINAG): www.minag.go.peTemas similares: Artículo: Perú y EEUU revisarán cumplimiento del anexo forestal del TLC en Washington Revisarán ley forestal en junio Nueva ley forestal debe abordar problemática forestal más allá de compromisos del TLC, afirma Mincetur XXVI Festival del Limón (Del 12 al 30 de junio) XI Festival del Café; Pichanaki - Junín (Del 23 al 28 de junio)

----------

